# HR10-250 Can you do initial call via PPP?



## dwynne (Mar 11, 2002)

The drives in one of my HR10-250 HD DTivos bit the dust. I replaced the pair with a single 750gb drive and used Instantcake to put 6.4 on the new drive.

All is well, except I can't get the initial call to work though PPP. I have a VoIP phone line and have NEVER been able to get either the internal or external modem to connect.

Before the failure, this worked. In fact, it is still working on my other HR10-250. I have it set to ,#211 and even used the same cable on both. I checked in hyperterminal and the recently caked Tivo does seem to send out the proper strings, but it is in a much more verbose format. The working Tivo sends out similar strings, but less verbose.

A snippet from hyperterminal:

_Couldn't restrict write permissions to /dev/ttyDSS: Read-only file system
using channel 2
Using interface ppp0
Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyDSS
sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x???????> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&}(Nê};}'}"}(}"}%%~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x???????> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&}(Nê};}'}"}(}"}%%~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x???????> <pcomp> <accomp>]_

For grins, I tried the internal modem at full and slower speeds and even connected up an external modem and tried various speeds. Dials fine, just will not connect up.

So can a newly caked HR10-250 on 6.4 make its initial call via PPP? I have the same settings and I am using the same PC and cable for both the working and non-working Tivos so it "has to be" something in the newly caked model, right? The serial port was working fine and when I connect it to to hyperterminal I get data.

In the past, when the (now working) Tivo's drive hosed I used MFStools to just copy the OEM drive to the new (larger) drive and dropped that into the Tivo. This Tivo was able to PPP in w/o a problem using ,#211.

So I am thinking something in the instantcake is screwing me up?

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## dwynne (Mar 11, 2002)

dwynne said:


> So I am thinking something in the instantcake is screwing me up?


To follow up, I ended up using live tools to copy the OEM 250gb drive onto the new drive. Popped that in and the PPP works just fine. This puts the box at the 3.1.5f software level. Same drive, box, cable, and PC - so if for sure is a bug in the isntantcake 6.4a install or image. The only trouble is this box is stuck on 3.1.5f. Coming up up 2 months and no amount of successful PPP "calls" has triggered an upgrade. I am thinking the 3.15f->something newer upgrade is not in the data stream any longer.

Fast forword to now. I get a used HR10 to replace a SD DTivo - the drive is hosed (spins up, clicks loudly, spins down). I use the instantcake image to restore to a new drive and install it. Same thing - PPP does not work due to the extra characters.

So it looks like my options are to:

1) remove the 6.4a drive from another HR10 and use tools to copy the OS to the new drive, install and clear all, and see if that works (6.4a and PPP in).

2) Use one of the OEM 250gb drives from another HR10 and copy, clear, and test (but then I will have 2 HR10s stuck on 3.1.5f).

3) Find a HR10 6.4a image somewhere on the web that DOES NOT come from instant cake - just an OS image and can use tools to restore to my drive. Links to where I could find this image would be appreciated.

4) Take the box to someplace with a real phone line and have it call in and see if PPP works after that. Searching the cake forums I see complaints that even the phone in via a real line can be hosed on a caked box - so that may not work.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks!
Dennis


----------



## dwynne (Mar 11, 2002)

I was not able to find a 6.4a image for my HR10-250, but I was able to find a non-cake 6.3e image. I restored that using live tools boot CD and installed the drive back in the HR10 (same drive, same Tivo). The "dial" in via PPP works like a charm - no problems.

So there is a bug in instantcake 6.4a - or at least the version I downloaded a couple of months back - that prevents PPP remoting in from working - I guess.

Can someone else confirm this and can DVRupgrade fit it?

Oh, can I have my $19.99 back - and all the time I wasted trying to make my caked Tivo PPP in - TWICE NOW  ?

Thanks,
Dennis


----------

